# Ten Predictions for 2006



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

1 - the USD will rise to 1.07 to the Euro and 125 to the Yen by year end

2 - the NY Mets will win the World Series (but I have said that without fail since 1985)

3 - The German Grand Coalition will collapse and new elections will be held. The CDU/CSU and FDP will win an outright majority in the elections that follow

4 - Republicans gain 5-7 seats in the House but lose 2 in the Senate. Elliot Spitzer is not elected governor in NY.

5 - Tom Delay is convicted and appeals claiming he is the victim of a NeoCon cabal - he loses the appeal.

6 - Good news from Iraq, Bad news from Iran, No News from North Korea (and in this case No News is not Good News)

7 - Scandal rocks several AACC members when a certain shirtmaker with the initials AK signs a deal to lend his name to line of short sleeve cotton/poly blend shirts sold at Walmart and a certain Texan couple attempts to corner the 7 fold tie market by selling below cost - when confronted with the facts they simply reply "Why make billions when we can make millions?"

8 - Brooks Brothers, in an attempt to appease its core cusomer base, calls for a council on traditional American clothing to be held in NYC. Unfortunately all hotels in the metro area are booked and the nearest available location is Trenton, NJ. Thus the Council of Trenton is born - codfying the elements of Traditional American Clothing and Style and laying forth some needed reforms. Preppies threaten a schism but Harris and Horace, representing both the Eastern and Western wings of Trad, are able to quell it.

9 - Etienne, GMAC, Rich and myself with find something substantial to agree on.

10 - We will continue to be thankful for Andy, Malinda, and the fellowship and free exchange of ideas this forum provides.


----------



## ChubbyTiger (Mar 10, 2005)

Sounds about right, though the Orioles will defeat the Mets in Game 7.  And #7 is just wrong. 

Here's one: Our discussions on religion, politics, race, philosophy, guns, and other hot-button issues will continue to be slightly less divisive than our discussions on tie length, the propriety of wearing a jacket sans tie, BD v spread, and Trad v Dandy. Which is exactly as it should be.

CT

Happy New Years to all.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Alas, Alex!!! Say it isn't so!!!!!!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I like the Mets prediction. Alas, I have been burned too many times to be sanguine.

Hip-huggers will go out for young women, to be replaced by hoop skirts and imitation whalebone corsets. The "Frump Muffin" is born.

Tattoo removal becomes the hottest growth industry as millions of people decide they no longer wish to look like the cover art of a Conan paperback.

Tucker Carlson wears a beanie with a propeller on top in an unsuccessful attempt to add substance to his program.

I'll think of more...


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

I have dire predictions for myself and for those I directly affect.

1. Ascot wearers everywhere will place a bounty on my head. I will most likely be killed by a gang of rather foppish individuals wearing outdated neckwear and spats.

2. As I quit drinking 3 years ago, Jagermeister will finally feel the brunt of this drop in consumption. Bristol Group will plead with me to take up the bottle again to no avail. Ten of the monks who make the elixir will be forced to drink my share themselves resulting in many cases of alcohol poisoning.

3. FNB will remember how angry he was with me about DB suits and will become the ad hoc leader of the dandies as they join the ascot wearers in planning my demise.

4. I will get the long awaited Forum Tie from Chuck and Jill on the day I am killed having never gotten a chance to wear it.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I will lose another 50 pounds.

After the ascot wearers do in Bad Rabbit, they will be analyzing my URL and trying to find me.

Manton will come to my rescue and also go shopping with me (and use the proceeds from his phenomenally successful book to outfit me properly.)

The ink from the removed tattoos will become a toxic disposal problem.

Employers will see the removed tattoos and bravely force men to wear jackets and ties to the office again.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

> quote:6 - Good news from Iraq, Bad news from Iran, No News from North Korea (and in this case No News is not Good News)


Depends on the point-of-view. I think it will be all bad news from all of these places, including Washinton and the usual grab-bag of tiny despotic countries. Actually, I think it's going to be a bad year for basically everyone.



> quote:8 - Brooks Brothers, in an attempt to appease its core cusomer base, calls for a council on traditional American clothing to be held in NYC. Unfortunately all hotels in the metro area are booked and the nearest available location is Trenton, NJ. Thus the Council of Trenton is born - codfying the elements of Traditional American Clothing and Style and laying forth some needed reforms. Preppies threaten a schism but Harris and Horace, representing both the Eastern and Western wings of Trad, are able to quell it.


I think the Preps would be blithely indifferent to such a congress, despite H&H's best efforts! (Too busy getting the right Ralph Roll onto the cuffs of their chinos...)

DD


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

There was a man at the party I went to last night in an ascot. I think he was an advance scout... It's starting already.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

1) The search function on Ask Andy will being working properly;

2) HRH The Duchess of Cornwall will earn more favourable ratings;

3) President George Bush will make a few* gaffes;

4) More record cyclones due to global climate shifting;

5) iPods will turn out to be trojan horses from outer space;

6) Tony Blair will sucker-punch David Cameron during a session of PMQ;

7) Stem-cell research in non-Western nations will yield significant medical benefits;

8) Iraq becomes more stable as the inverse happens to Iran;

9) Satellite radio will balloon with subscribers; 

10) It will seem like a quick year. 


* = one per US citizen


----------



## bosthist (Apr 4, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLPWCXIII_
> 
> 3) President George Bush will make a few* gaffes;
> 
> * = one per US citizen


The Bush administration will invade and occupy Christmas Island. Conservative pundits will be baffled, as liberals are supposed to be leading the "war on Christmas". JLPWCXIII will be named an enemy combatant and transported to a detention camp on Easter Island. Conservative pundits will then claim that liberals want to rename Christmas Island "Kwanzaa Island". Bush will be puzzled when he gets a lump of coal in his stocking.


----------



## ChubbyTiger (Mar 10, 2005)

Harold Ford will be elected to the Senate. Nancy Pelosi will forget to breathe during one of her little tirades and pass out on the floor of the House. Barbra Boxer will be smacked and told to shut up by Harry Reid, having finally gotten sick of her moronic ramblings on matters not even remotely related to the topic at hand. Ted Kennedy will die of liver cirrhosis. Republicans will be shocked, having believed him dead for years. In a stunning reversal of normal Mass politics, he will be indicted postmortem for the death of Mary Jo Kopechne as well as for defaming John by using the same last name.

Happy New Year.


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by ChubbyTiger_
> 
> Harold Ford will be elected to the Senate. Nancy Pelosi will forget to breathe during one of her little tirades and pass out on the floor of the House. Barbra Boxer will be smacked and told to shut up by Harry Reid, having finally gotten sick of her moronic ramblings on matters not even remotely related to the topic at hand. Ted Kennedy will die of liver cirrhosis. Republicans will be shocked, having believed him dead for years. In a stunning reversal of normal Mass politics, he will be indicted postmortem for the death of Mary Jo Kopechne as well as for defaming John by using the same last name.
> 
> Happy New Year.


Ted Kennedy isn't dead! When did this happen?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## ChubbyTiger (Mar 10, 2005)

Yes, I know it's on FoxNews, but I think everyone will get a kick out of it. Scary how nutty some people are, isn't it?

CT

Fabricati diem, pvnc. (loose translation, To Serve and Protect) -- Sign above the door of the City Watch House, Ankh-Morpork.


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

I will wear a pair of pleated trousers, if only for a few seconds. 

Simultaneously and strangely, hell will freeze over as the earth's population of donkeys take to flight. 

-Harris


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

* If the Euro continues to go up, I will die.

* I will never finish the bottle of 5 puttonyos Tokaji I was sold last night under duress at my girlfriend's farewell dinner.[V]

-- l'homme-RJ


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> I will wear a pair of pleated trousers, if only for a few seconds.
> 
> ...


Ah, Harris -- we'll get you over to the Andover Shop in Cambridge for a pair of forward pleated flannels.

Resistance is futile.


----------



## bosthist (Apr 4, 2004)

Horace:

Are you back in the U.S.? Let me know when you'll be in Boston next. I'm heading over to Harvard Square tomorrow and I predict that I will pick up my topcoat from Rizzo.

"Si monumentum requiris, circumpsice"


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by bosthist_
> 
> Horace:
> 
> ...


Not yet, sir. But will PM you. I hope to tag along on one of your great thrifting adventures.

Yrs,

H.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I kept telling my jerk landlord that somebody was going to wipe out on the ice in the parking lot, and sure enough, this morning I did.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Ouch. Patrick, are you okay?? If your clothing was injured, this counts, too.


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

Karl89, if your prediction comes true, will Edmund Stoiber remain in the wilderness, or will he finally take a seat in the cabinet? Or is he basically done?


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by forsbergacct2000_
> 
> Ouch. Patrick, are you okay?? If your clothing was injured, this counts, too.


Left elbow and wrist are very sore. Clothing wet but unscathed.

As soon as the numbness wore off and it began to hurt in earnest the phone rang and it was a guy I've been chasing for a quote and some info for three days. Got the story, typed it up with one hand and emailed it off to Ye Ed wellin time for deadline. Still had my soggy pants on. Very _Front Page_/_Foreign Correspondent_, minus the girl. Cigar and fedora to complete the Full Walter Mitty.

Jeez, what a day.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by AMVanquish_
> 
> Karl89, if your prediction comes true, will Edmund Stoiber remain in the wilderness, or will he finally take a seat in the cabinet? Or is he basically done?


Neither - Big Ed will sign with the Mets and go 28-2 with a .069 ERA. (See Karl's prediction #2)


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

AMVanquish,

Stoiber blew his chance in 2002 I am afraid and CSU candidates rarely get one chance at Bundeskanzler, let alone two. I think Merkel would remain in her position though given recent positive stirrings in the German economy this government might just muddle through. Remember that the FRG had a grand coalition from 1965 to 1969.

Patrick the only big Ed pitcher I remember for the Mets was Ed Lynch - is he a blast for the past or is that too inside baseball (pun intended!)If the Mets had to sign a foreign politician to their roster I might pick Putin - he's strong, wiry and it seems to me he would make a gritty shortstop. Putin's small strike zone and KGB instilled discipline would reap dividends at the plate and Russians are pretty good at defending their home turf so I bet the Mets would be 81-0 at Shea.

Karl


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Karl89_
> 
> AMVanquish,
> 
> ...


Putin comes with a sniper in the Home Run Apple.

I like the team this year. Of course, they haven't played yet.

Would you wear this?


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Karl, your theories could revolutionize baseball. Maybe Manton could buy you a team to manage with the profits from his book!!


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Patrick,

Can't say that I would but remember that the last Metropolitan GM to win a World Series was Frank Cashen and he exclusively wore bow ties.
I do however miss Mookie Wilson and Rusty Staub.

Karl


----------

